# Track brake upgrades - RSL1 vs RSL29 / Shims / Master Cylinder Stopper / cooling



## GTR Singh (Jan 7, 2020)

I am getting my car ready for a trip to Spa next month. Love the car in the short time I have had it, but do feel the brakes need a bit of work to be ready for the track. I have been doing a fair bit of research and know there are differing views on some of this stuff, but the questions I wanted to get views on are: 

1. Which Pagid brake pads? RSL1 or RSL29? Car will be used 50% on the and 50% on the track. Do not mind noise too much, but concerned around the bedding procedure for RSL1? Anyone used them on the road. 

2. Thinking of using 0.35mm titanium shims to protect the caliper boots. Anyone using them on track, any difference to fade?

3. Will get some GT3 brake cooling ducts just because they are only £20 and may help with the pads / discs life. I don't have CCB and I know cooling doesn't seem to have results, which show a big change but I am just assuming it must help a bit. 

4. Anyone using a brake master cylinder stopper? Was looking to get BMCS master cylinder stopper. Any difference in pedal feel?

5. Car is a 2013, so brake lines are likely 7 years old. Was going to Goodridge hoses. Any views on whether any one has noticed any difference with the braided hoses from the standard lines?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi, can only comment on the braided hoses point, and that is I found no real difference between the old and original Nissan hoses and the braided ones that replaced them. I had read lots of talk about braided lines having better brake pedal feel but in normal driving (I don't track my car) it really feels no different (2010 CBA model). I understand the brake master cylinder stopper does make a big difference to pedal feel (more progressive) but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

GTR Singh said:


> 4. Anyone using a brake master cylinder stopper? Was looking to get BMCS master cylinder stopper. Any difference in pedal feel?


Yes, pedal feels firmer.
I use an Import Racing BMCS but they're not the only company that do them. 4SRC do an all metal one I believe and are UK based.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

RSL1 pads are perfect imo, and used both these and the 29's. Wear a bit faster, but less noise and more progressive feel, and bite down hard.

Master cylinder stopper is a must for £150 or whatever, much better feel, on or off track.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

what does the master cylinder stopper actually do ? if it makes such a big difference why didn't the factory fit one ?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

The OEM discs aren't upto track work.. Good combo is AP J Hooks, or alcon discs with Pagid RSL29s.. RSL1 are fair bit harsher.. fluid and hoses will make a difference too. 
There is also BMCS variant available from 4SRC made out of billet aluminum at around half the price.
What tyres are you running? Spa's a lovely place and perfect for the GTR.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

jimbo1234567 said:


> what does the master cylinder stopper actually do ? if it makes such a big difference why didn't the factory fit one ?


Stops the bulkhead flexing when you press the brake pedal I believe.
It's surprising how much of a difference it makes for the cost- worth a go if you haven't tried one.


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

If I'm correct the factory brake lines should be replaced every 5 years, mine were in fact replaced by Nissan at the five-year service. They do stretch a bit during hard braking, so not a bad idea.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

used all the above

round spa i used
RSL1 front RSL29 rear
castrol srf fluid
braided lines
alcon 400mm discs
BMCS

never had brake fade lap after lap after lap

worth every penny


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Are the £20 GT3 brake ducts mentioned Porsche ones and is there a photo of them fitted to a GT-R35 and/or how?


----------



## GTR Singh (Jan 7, 2020)

L6DJX said:


> used all the above
> 
> round spa i used
> RSL1 front RSL29 rear
> ...


That sounds just what I was looking for. Do you also use the RSL 1 and RSL 29 combo on the road? Did you have any issues with RSL 1 being a bit harsher / glazing over on the road?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have always had the Alcon Super BBK with RSL29's and braided hoses as a base for all track work and road usage for the past 7 years. Never had brake fade or had doubts in the braking area. The RSL1 pads are more aggressive and will wear the discs out quicker and be noisier when off track. Brakes are a personal thing and some suit some people and others prefer a more progressive pedal etc. The normal upgrade from OEM discs and pads are AP grooved or J hook with Ferodo DS2500 pads, but when I join you in Spa I will be testing some new pads that so far appear to be superb. All the work has always been carried out by Litchfield's on all my GT-R's since 2009 and they know exactly what I want in the braking area. 
Not running the power that Lewis (L6DJX) is, as my car is pretty stock apart from brakes and suspension.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

from memory Alex Wutze sells a nice brake ducting kit at sensible money.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

If any of you are looking for the Titanuim shims we can help -









Girodisc: :GT-R: Front Titanium Pad Shields


Girodisc: :GT-R: Front Titanium Pad Shields - Brand: GIRODISC - Part Number: TS1-083



www.sumopower.com













Girodisc: rear titanium pad shields


Girodisc: rear titanium pad shields - Brand: GIRODISC - Part Number: TS2-083



www.sumopower.com





Rich


----------



## GTR Singh (Jan 7, 2020)

Skint said:


> from memory Alex Wutze sells a nice brake ducting kit at sensible money.


How do I get in touch with Alex? I have had a search on here, but not immediately obvious who he is from his username?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He’s on Facebook.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think he trades Under import racing


----------



## GTR Singh (Jan 7, 2020)

To keep everyone updated, I have gone with RSL 29 front and rear, BMCS and Goodridge hoses. Will make some of my own titanium shims as can't see why they are so expensive compared to price of titanium sheet. Have also bought the GT3 cooling ducts but will try and get in touch with Alex also.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you can’t get him let me know and I’ll find him for you.

Good look


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

Papa Smurf said:


> I have always had the Alcon Super BBK with RSL29's and braided hoses as a base for all track work and road usage for the past 7 years. Never had brake fade or had doubts in the braking area. The RSL1 pads are more aggressive and will wear the discs out quicker and be noisier when off track. Brakes are a personal thing and some suit some people and others prefer a more progressive pedal etc. The normal upgrade from OEM discs and pads are AP grooved or J hook with Ferodo DS2500 pads, but when I join you in Spa I will be testing some new pads that so far appear to be superb. All the work has always been carried out by Litchfield's on all my GT-R's since 2009 and they know exactly what I want in the braking area.
> Not running the power that Lewis (L6DJX) is, as my car is pretty stock apart from brakes and suspension.


The RSL1 is a lot quieter off track than the 29


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

Great read is there any more info about the gtr out on track ? 
Can you lap after lap with all of the above or is there more to factor in .
What is the engine temp like , extra cooling needed anywhere on gearbox thanks


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

If you are stock up to stage 2 then it's fine. After that you have to watch it a tad more, or just add cooling


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Plenty to do to make the GTR track friendly for prolonged periods

Thousands spent on mine to enable it to do this for instance 

but its all down to how serious you want to be on it


----------

